# Interesting way to re-skin a double pan seat...



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 23, 2012)

Saw this over at motorbicycling.com-
http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=36691&page=4
A neat and crafty way to do it!  Actually it looks like a neat way to do a single pan seat as well.  Hmmm.


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for a new site to check out Andrew! Not only is his approach to recovering the seat creative, but his whole approach to his Maytag Flyer is as well. Anxious to see the final result.


----------

